# Johnnybucket actuator repair/replacement



## Elendil22 (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got a johnnybucket with power dump. Recently the actuator for the raise/lower function has stopped working. I have taken the motor apart and cannot see anything obviously the problem.

Admittedly, I have limited expertise in this area. I am looking for a replacement motor at the remainder of the actuator seems to be ok. Or in the alternative I would be looking for a replacement actuator. Unfortunately a replacement actuator through the site where i purchased it cost nearly $300.

Can anyone recommend a place to get just the motor or in the alternative an entire replacement actuator?


----------



## dbear (Sep 17, 2003)

I've never dealt with these guys, but they got a ton of neat project stuff:
Surplus Center


----------

